# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Depresja poporodowa

## hanciasek

Witam mam 26 lat i 2 dzieci w wieku 2 i 4 lata. Staralismy sie z mezem o pierwsza corke 5 m-cy i jak juz zaszlam w ciaze strasznie sie cieszylismy. Jednak po urodzeniu malej radosc minela. Pozniej zaliczylismy wpadke z druga corka z czego w ogole juz nie bylam zadowolona. Nie czuje wiezi z dziecmi i nawet nie probuje z nimi jej budowac. Wiem ze powinnam je kochac ale tego nie czuje. Nie mam ochoty do zycia, ale nie mam mysli samobujczych i nigdy nie mialam. Ogolnie caly czas czuje zmeczenie. Jestem zmeczona zyciem. nic mi sie nie podoba. Bardzo czesto lapie tzw dolki, mam wszystkiego dosc.
Musze przyznac ze dziecinstwa tez nie mialam za wesolego. Ojciec alkoholik itd. Kiedys chodzilam do psychiatry z powodu nerwicy ale nigdy wczesniej nie mialam stanow depresyjnych. Mam je od czasu kiedy ur sie starsza corka. Owszem sa dni kiedy jestem zadowolona, ciesze sie tym ze je mam itd ale wiecej jest takich dni kiedy mam ich serdecznie dosc. Do tego jestem okropnie nerwowa i latwo wyprowadzic mnie z rownowagi. Mysle o wiz u psychiatry ale wstyd sie przyznac ze czasem nienawidze wlasnych dzieci pomimo ze bardzo chcialabym je kochac. Czesto mam wrazenie ze jestem okropna matka i ze dzieci maja mnie dosc pomimo ze czesto mowia mi ze mnie kochaja zwlaszcza starsza coreczka.
Moje pytanie brzmi CZY TO MOZE BYC DEPRESJA POPORODOWA, CZY TO MOZE TAK DLUGO TRWAC (starsza corka ma ponad 4 lata) CZY MOZE COS ZWIAZANEGO Z NIEUDANYM DZIECINSTWEM.
Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja siostra jest chora na depresję poporodową i chociaż dziecko ma już 9 lat to choroba nie ustępuje. Cały czas jest pod opieką specyjalisty ale niestety pojawił się problem a mianowicie przestała brać leki i jest z nią coraz gorzej . Kiedy próbuję dac jej lekarstwa robi się bardzo agresywna .Jak ją przekonać że musi zażywać lekarstwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Moja siostra cierpi na depresję poporodową więc doskonale znam to zagadnienie i chociaż jej dziecko jest już w wieku szkolnym to choroba nadal nie ustępuje. Myslę że nie powinnaś zwlekać i jak najszybciej udać się do lekarza dopuki nie jest za póżno. Jeśli to jest depresja sama nie przejdzie potrzebne są leki. Nie warto zwlekać gdyż twoje dzieci mają tylko jedno dzieciństwo i od ciebie zależy jak będą je wspominać. Mój siostrzeniec jest już duży i doskonale wie gdy z mamą jest coś nie tak a to dla dziecka nie jest nic przyjemnego. Powodzenia.

----------


## ryba

Objawy które Pani opisuje tj. zmęczenie, poczucie winy, brak chęci do życia, dażliwość wskazują na depresję. Dobrze byłoby gdyby Pani skontaktowała się ze specjalistą tj. psychologiem/ psychoterapeutą/ psychiatrą.

Niestety mało mówi się o tych negatywnych odczuciach związanych z macierzyństwem, okresem poporodowym, a są one dosyć powszechne. Poród/macierzyństwo jest przedstawiane jedynie jako pozytywne doświadczenie. Jednak u większości kobiet niedługo po porodzie pojawia się obniżenie nastroju - co jest z jednej strony związane ze spadkiem hormonów z drugiej strony ze strachem, lękiem o sobie i dziecko, z tym że trzeba podjąć się nowej roli. Jeśli obniżony nastrój nie mija w ciągu około 2 tyg od połogu możemy mówić o depresji poporodowej, niestety depresja nie przechodzi sama i wymaga interwencji specjalisty.

----------

